# SS disability restrictions



## jmk46 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hello. This is my first message. As we all know, we have good days, bad days and awful days. And they can all happen in the same day or we could have a bunch of good days than wham, a bunch of bad days. My fiance brought up disability and I wondered how it would work. When I have good days, I try and get out and do something, albeit slowly and carefully. Would this be disqualifying for disability or cause problems if I were to get it? I think you all know what I mean based on the inconsistency of the illnesses (CFS/FM/IBS). Does being on disability mean you are only getting it because you are totally homebound? Thank you


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

According to the way the law in the United States is written, to be considered disabled by Social Security, you must be completely disabled, with proof of limited assets and no income. http://www.fibrohugs.com/index.php?topic=d...=disability_usa This link can help you further understand the requirements here in the US. There are other requirements in other countries.Susan


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Takeiteasy,Welcome to the forum!







Social Security Disability is for people who are unable to work due to any kind of disability. You do not have to be homebound, just unable to work at "gainful employment". You're right, the inconsistancy of the illness makes it hard to really describe. My advice, if you're trying for Disability, is speak to an experience Disability lawyer. That being said, when you describe your illness, describe it as you are on your worst day - It's because of those worst days that you need it. Don't exaggerate, just be honest about how bad the bad days really are. In the US Susan is right about part of the Disability law. You must be completely disabled, that is true. However, there are 2 different types of income on Social Security. Normal Social Security Disability (SSD) is NOT contingent upon your resources or income level. Even if you are married to someone wealthy, who has a good income, you can still receive SSD if YOU are PERSONALLY unable to work. (And, you have to have enough work credits on your record to have "earned" SSD) There is another type of Social Security called Supplemental Security Income (SSI). To receive SSI in the US you must be completely disabled, and "indigent". In other words, you have to be poor, and have virtually no assets/income. To review:If you are disabled in the US, you qualify for SSD. If you are disabled in the US and poor, you qualify for SSD and SSI. I hope this helps, and makes sense!


----------

